# 5 Gallon Buckets



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 19, 2009)

*I am getting just normal run of the mill black buckets and am wondering how many holes I should drill in the bottom  I don't like the 5 gallon ones I am using now (squat 5 gallon from Lowes) I am not getting good enough drainage + I just don't like them. *


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

On my outdoor grows I drill a 1"-1 1/2" hole in the center bottom them 4 more around the bottom edge. Good drainage plus allows more oxygen to get to the roots.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 19, 2009)

*Doesn't a 1" hole allow soil to run out?*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 4 more around the bottom edge



*Around the side or on the bottom?*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

When I used to use 5 gal buckets I would drill a big hole in the bottom like duck said and then put about 2-3 inches of rocks in the bottom, just small stones. I tried putting a screen over them the first time but it got clogged up and was a pain. Drill one in the bottom and several around the bottom but on the sides. Hope this helps.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

around the sides and I use a screen or pea gravel/even limestone, on the bottom so that the soil does not pour out. Once the bucket get established not much soil leaks out anyways


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Feb 19, 2009)

If this is completey wrong someone plz let me know, but, since i read a post (not sure where) about putting a drain pan under pots for approx 1/2 hour or so to allow the roots to drink up before the solution runs out, ive been using less drain hole space.  Right now i put only half inch holes, several of them, spaced across the bottom of my 5g buckets.  its a slower drain, but my theory is it allows the roots to get a good drink of the solution before it  is all ran out.  Working fine at the moment, dont notice anything diffrent in my girls behavior at all really.  Just something i thot id try after reading that deal about the drainpanfor 30min.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 19, 2009)

I make sure to drill alot of holes in the bottom especially in the corners so water does not get trapped.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 19, 2009)

I break up Saltillo tiles and chunk them in the bottom. They're like a buck at HoDe. Like pcduck says, once a pot is established, very little leaks out. I also drill 1/2" holes in the sides for slower drainage and hold them up about 1/2" from the bottom. But I'm a newbie and I may yet regret leaving a wicking area in the bottom--sounds like a good place for mold and mildew to hang out.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 19, 2009)

It's really weird to read what is basically the opposite of what massproducer did with his coco buckets! I think I will try one plant in mass producer's way and one using normal drainage and see what happens.


----------



## bluealein56 (Feb 20, 2009)

mndovrmtr420 said:
			
		

> If this is completey wrong someone plz let me know, but, since i read a post (not sure where) about putting a drain pan under pots for approx 1/2 hour or so to allow the roots to drink up before the solution runs out, ive been using less drain hole space.  Right now i put only half inch holes, several of them, spaced across the bottom of my 5g buckets.  its a slower drain, but my theory is it allows the roots to get a good drink of the solution before it  is all ran out.  Working fine at the moment, dont notice anything diffrent in my girls behavior at all really.  Just something i thot id try after reading that deal about the drainpanfor 30min.



go to a plant nursery and see how the bottom of those 5 gallon potted plants look.  I use the above method and just drill1/2 inch holes. Idont get any dirt draining out the bottom and i water until water pours out the bottom. i have had excellent sucess with this method


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 20, 2009)

> It's really weird to read what is basically the opposite of what massproducer did with his coco buckets! I think I will try one plant in mass producer's way and one using normal drainage and see what happens.



massproducer's coco choir bucket is not dirt. They behave very differently. His setup is more like hydro than dirt growing. His design is also full of living microorganisms, you really can't compare it to dirt.


----------

